# Como conectar un optoacoplador mct2?



## Helena (Feb 15, 2006)

Hola.
Estoy haciendo un circuito que incluye algunos optoacopladores MCT2. La idea es controlar un ascensor desde un computador. La interfaz de salida consta de flip-flops que se conectan a unos optoacopladores MCT2. Sin embargo, no he logrado conectar adecuadamente los optoacopladores.

Alguien puede ayudarme?
Estoy utilizando una fuente de 5V.


----------



## roberto moreno (Feb 17, 2006)

Los optos constan de un led y un foto transistor, para polarizar un led a 5Vcd basta con poner una resistencisa de 330 ohms al ánodo del led y el cátodo del mismo a tierra, con eso harás que cuando tengas un uno lógico proveniente de la PC o de algún circuito lógico encienda el led mandando luz IR al foto transistor (PT para abreviar) , por el lado de PT en el colector conecta un aresistencia de 1K o hasta 470 Ohms dependiendo de la corriente de saturación que necesites para la siguiente etapa, cuando no estoy seguro de esto último yo acostumbro conectar un pequeño "preset" o resistencia variable de unos 100K para ajustar la corriente de colector en saturación de forma que la etapa de adelante pueda detectar los "1" o "0" provenientes del colector del PT del opto que es la salida de tu circuito, ten en cuenta que poner esta configuración va a invertir la lógica,.


----------

